# SV Double Cut Bone In Pork Chop



## bacon_crazy510 (Apr 6, 2020)

I had a double cut, bone in pork chop ... one with both the loin and tenderloin attached. It was seasoned with Meat Church's "Holy Voodoo" rub, vacuumed, and sous vide at 141F for 3 hours .... I took it out, put a light coat of bbq sauce on it, and seared it over a bed of crackling mesquite charcoal. I should of taken a few more pictures, but I had a few cocktails prior, so all I was thinking about was eating! It was delicious .. sous vide is a great method for pork chops.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 6, 2020)

looks pretty tasty from here.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 6, 2020)

Double cut pork chop cooked correctly is one of my favorite meals . You nailed that all the way to the mesquite . I bet that was fantastic . Exactly how I would like it .


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks Great, BC 510!!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

